# AAE Max Stealth Vanes for 3D Arrows?



## Arrowslinger41 (Feb 11, 2005)

Recently bought a pack of the AAE Max Stealth vanes for my hunting arrows but I was wondering if anyone uses them on their 3D shafts? I'm planning on shooting a GT X-Cutter's this year. What's everybody's thoughts on these vanes?


----------



## Planner (Jan 31, 2016)

Great vanes, give them a go.











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Planner (Jan 31, 2016)

Pink and black Maximas will be my 3D arrow this year. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

I have used the EP 23's on my X cutters for a long time. Best vane and arrow combo I've ever used for 3-D. But.... I may have to give these Max stealth vanes a try!


----------



## XToppX (Feb 21, 2018)

I'll be running the max stealth vanes on the xcutters this year for 3d.im very excited to get on the course to try them out my self!


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

Yep.... been running the AAE Max Stealth vanes for a few weeks now on my x-cutters and really like a lot. I recommend them for sure!


----------

